# Geführte Herbsttour in Oppen



## Dämon__ (15. Oktober 2010)

Am Samstag den 23.10. führt der RSC Haustadtertal mit der Gemeinde Beckingen eine geführte Tour durch.
Der Start ist an der Blockhütte am Tennisheim Oppen um 13.00 Uhr.
Es wird auch eine Schnuppertour für Einsteiger und Jugendliche geben!
Für alle anderen werden verschiedene Leistungsgruppen angeboten.
Die Tour geht dieses Jahr * nicht * wie üblich über unsere CTF Strecke!!!
Lasst euch überraschen 

Christian


----------



## chris84 (16. Oktober 2010)

schade... an dem WE bin ich leider nicht auf Heimaturlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (16. Oktober 2010)

@Chris84 ! Allersberg: where the f...k is das denn?
Hann mir dich vergrault ?
@Dämon: Bestell schönes Wetter, dann bin ich dabei !!


----------



## chris84 (16. Oktober 2010)

Tobilas schrieb:


> @Chris84 ! Allersberg: where the f...k is das denn?
> Hann mir dich vergrault ?


ne, ich wurde abgeworben 

wo das is? in Mittelfranken, nicht weit von der fränkischen Schweiz entfernt


----------



## Tobilas (16. Oktober 2010)

Naja, ok. Ich hoffe bloß, dort haben se schon das Rad erfunden


----------



## chris84 (16. Oktober 2010)

ich hab sicherheitshalber mal ein bis zwei Stück mitgeholt


----------



## kuberli (17. Oktober 2010)

Na, Ende Fränkische Schweiz ist schon fast Cubeland. Da werden ja wohl ein paar Bikes vorhanden sein.


----------



## 3-eleven (17. Oktober 2010)

Wenn es irgendwo Fahrräder gibt, dann doch im Landkreis Roth, Leute  Dort ist das deutsche Epizentrum des Triathlon. Okay, die fahren zwar fast immer Rennrad, aber im Herbst / Winter dann auch MTB. Also dorthin trägst Du höchstens Eulen nach Athen...


----------



## Dämon__ (17. Oktober 2010)

Tobilas schrieb:


> @Dämon: Bestell schönes Wetter, dann bin ich dabei !!



Werde mein bestes geben. Sieht doch gar nicht schlecht aus.

@Chriss wir werden dich vermissen   wenn du schon nicht zu uns kannst kommen wir eben zu dir aber erst wenn es wieder warm wird.


----------



## Markus (MW) (17. Oktober 2010)

Wenn es ganz langsam den Berg hinauf geht, dann komme ich auch gerne mit.


----------



## Klausoleum (18. Oktober 2010)

Wie hoch ist den der Trailanteil  

könnte mir eine Teilnahme auch vorstellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dijo (18. Oktober 2010)

so ein Mist.... hab Mittagschicht


----------



## Dämon__ (18. Oktober 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist den der Trailanteil
> 
> könnte mir eine Teilnahme auch vorstellen...



Diese Frage empfinde ich schon als Frechheit.



> so ein Mist.... hab Mittagschicht



@Dijo soll wohl nix mehr werden mit uns.


----------



## WarndtBiker (18. Oktober 2010)

Bin auch am Start, evtl. kommt noch der ein oder ander Kollege mit


----------



## Dijo (18. Oktober 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> @Dijo soll wohl nix mehr werden mit uns.



Der WInter ist noch lang und ich für meinen Teil fahr durch


----------



## HardRock07 (19. Oktober 2010)

Werde wohl auch erscheinen. Genau kann Ich 's erst am Freitag festlegen (sau gudd...) @ Klaus: komm schon, geb Dir nen Ruck 

Endlich mal wieder ne tour    ->FREU<-

Wie lang ist die Strecke denn ca. ? Bin ja noch nich 100% fit.


----------



## Dämon__ (20. Oktober 2010)

Die Länge der Strecke ist variabel, wollte ca. 2,5-3h fahren mit Pause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (20. Oktober 2010)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Werde wohl auch erscheinen. Genau kann Ich 's erst am Freitag festlegen (sau gudd...) @ Klaus: komm schon, geb Dir nen Ruck
> 
> Endlich mal wieder ne tour    ->FREU<-
> 
> Wie lang ist die Strecke denn ca. ? Bin ja noch nich 100% fit.




jeah, der Manu ist auch wieder am Start 

Wie wirst du hinfahren? 
Auto? Sollen wir uns iwie zusammenschließen? Liegt ja von dir aus fast aufem Weg...


----------



## Markus (MW) (20. Oktober 2010)

Totalausfall, habe Mörderschnupfen.


----------



## Klausoleum (20. Oktober 2010)

dann wünschen wir dir gute Besserung ...


----------



## HardRock07 (20. Oktober 2010)

Juhu, Tour geht klar. Freu mich schon auf Samstag. 

@Klaus :

Ich woltte mim Auto hin, ja. Kann ja bei Dir vorbei geschneit kommen und Dich einladen. Schreibste mal ne PN mit Adresse, Ort, Kontonummer, Geheimnummer ...  ...


----------



## Primsbiker (21. Oktober 2010)

Denke wenn das Wetter das hält was es verspricht wird sich garantiert der ein oder andere Primsbiker auf den Weg über den Litermont machen...............


----------



## Klausoleum (21. Oktober 2010)

hmmm, es Wetter verspricht ab 14-18Uhr mäßiger Regen und dann immer mehr :-/


----------



## Dämon__ (22. Oktober 2010)

Regen ist erst nach 18.00 Uhr gemeldet, dann sind wir schon wieder beim Bierchen


----------



## Tobilas (22. Oktober 2010)

Regen? ja, aber für Sonntag, wenn ihr alle schon wieder auf der Couch liegt:





wenn es so bleibt wie die letzten 2 Tage isses doch prima! 
Bis Samstag also
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Octopuse300 (22. Oktober 2010)

Bei der tollen Wettervorhersage mach ich mich auch auf den Weg nach Oppen

Wenn noch jemand ein Mitfahrgelegenheit braucht... ->  PN schicken


----------



## WarndtBiker (22. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

wo liegt das Tennisheim in Oppen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarndtBiker (22. Oktober 2010)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Bei der tollen Wettervorhersage mach ich mich auch auf den Weg nach Oppen
> 
> Wenn noch jemand ein Mitfahrgelegenheit braucht... ->  PN schicken



Wenn Sie über Völklingen fahren......gerne


----------



## Octopuse300 (22. Oktober 2010)

WarndtBiker schrieb:


> Wenn Sie über Völklingen fahren......gerne



Dabei dachte ich an jemanden, denn ich auf dem direkten Weg - also ohne größeren Umweg - einladen kann


----------



## Klausoleum (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich halt mal dagegen ;-) Obwohl ich lieber kein Regen haben wollen würd...

Aber man kann das Wetter nun mal nicht beeinflussen!

Und wenn man sich das Radar ansieht, kann man den Regen schon sehen. ZZ bei Frankreich iwo...


----------



## 3-eleven (22. Oktober 2010)

Wie Kachelmann-Wetter??? Seit der Chef dort im Knast sitzt, feiern die Angestellten bestimmt den ganzen Tag und hauen sich schon Vormittags den Wodka in den Kopf. So kommt dann so eine Prognose heraus. 

Also kein Grund zur Sorge


----------



## Klausoleum (22. Oktober 2010)

schön wenns so ist  dann freu ich mich auch drüber dass ich doch biken darf


----------



## Tobilas (22. Oktober 2010)

So ganz einig sind sie sich nicht, WANN der Regen kommen soll. DAS er kommt steht fest. Wer Bock hat auf viel Lesen, der kann sich die tägliche Auskunft des DWD mal zu Gemüte führen:
Regionenwetter-aktuell
ausgegeben vom Nationalen Warnzentrum in Offenbach am Freitag, 22.10.2010, 11:30 Uhr

Wechselhaft und trocken bei 7 bis 11 Grad.

Vorhersage für Rheinland-Pfalz und Saarland:

Heute Mittag und am Nachmittag ist es meist stark bewölkt, nur selten zeigt sich die Sonne. Dabei bleibt es überwiegend troocken. Die Höchsttemperaturen liegen zwischen 7 und 11 Grad, im hohen Bergland um 5 Grad. Der Wind weht mäßig, im Bergland frisch und böig um Südwest. 
In der Nacht zum Samstag lockert es gebietsweise auf und es bleibt trocken. Bei Tiefstwerten zwischen +4 und -1 Grad bilden sich nur stellenweise Nebelfelder. Der Wind weht meist nur schwach aus überwiegend südlichen Richtungen. 

Am Samstag ist es anfangs teils heiter, teils wolkig und trocken. Ab den Nachmittagsstunden kommen dichtere Wolken auf, die später auch Regen bringen. Die Höchsttemperaturen liegen zwischen 8 und 13 Grad, in den Hochlagen nur um 6 Grad. Der Wind ist meist schwach bis mäßig und kommt aus Südwest bis Süd. 
Er lebt im Verlauf des Nachmittags böig auf. 
In der Nacht zum Sonntag fällt aus einer dichten Wolkendecke mit nur einzelnen Lücken verbreitet Regen. Die Tiefstwerte liegen zwischen 7 und 3 Grad. Der Wind weht im Bergland stark böig. 

Am Sonntag kommt es bei bedecktem Himmel zunächst verbreitet zu Regen, der erst ab dem Nachmittag wieder nachlässt. Die Höchsttemperaturen erreichen 7 bis 11 Grad, im Bergland Werte um 5 Grad. Es weht ein mäßiger, teils böiger Wind, der von Südwest auf West bis Nordwest dreht. 
In der Nacht zum Montag ist es wechselnd wolkig und überwiegend trocken bei Tiefstwerten um 3 Grad. Es weht schwacher Wind um Südwest. 

Am Montag ist es zunächst wolkig, später gibt es auch gelegentliche Aufheiterungen. Im Laufe der 2. Tageshälfte nimmt die Bewölkung von Nordwesten her zu und es kann gelegentlich Regen oder Regenschauer geben. Die Temperaturen erreichen 6 bis
10 Grad, der Wind weht mäßig aus westlicher Richtung. 
In der Nacht zum Dienstag ist es teils wolkig, teils gering bewölkt, es bleibt dann weitgehend trocken. Die Temperaturen gehen auf 3 bis 0 Grad zurück, stellenweise gibt es Bodenfrost.

Deutschlandübersicht:

Offenbach, Freitag, den 22.10.2010, 11:30 Uhr - "Das wechselhafte und kühle Herbstwetter setzt sich weiterhin fort. Zwar gibt es derzeit in der Südhälfte eine Wetterbesserung, dies ändert sich jedoch im Laufe des morgigen Samstag. Dafür sorgt Tief Ursula, das derzeit noch über dem Atlantik liegt. Morgen zieht dieses Tief allerdings Richtung Nordsee und erfasst mit seinen Fronten ab Samstagabend den Westen Deutschlands. Am längsten schön bleibt es im Osten. Dort kann man noch bis in die Abendstunden die Herbstsonne genießen.

Der Sonntag sieht dann im ganzen Land eher bescheiden aus. Es gibt immer wieder Schauer bei kühlen Temperaturen. Dazu sorgt Tief Ursula besonders im Nordwesten erneut für stürmische Böen.

Im weiteren Verlauf baut sich über dem Atlantik ein Hochdruckgebiet auf und zieht Richtung Großbritannien. 
Mitteleuropa bleibt unter Tiefdruckeinfluss und mit einer nördlichen Strömung wird somit am Montag der Weg für einen erneuten Vorstoß polarer Meeresluft frei. Am Montag kann es dann in den Gipfellagen der Mittelgebirge erneut weiß werden.

Zwar sorgt zunehmender Hochdruckeinfluss im Laufe der Woche für eine leichte Wetterbesserung, die kühlen Temperaturen bleiben uns jedoch erhalten."

Das erklärt Dipl.-Met. Christian Herold von der Wettervorhersagezentrale des Deutschen Wetterdienstes (DWD) in Offenbach zum Wetter der kommenden Tage.


----------



## Markus (MW) (22. Oktober 2010)

Tobilas schrieb:


> So ganz einig sind sie sich nicht, WANN der Regen kommen soll. DAS er kommt steht fest. Wer Bock hat auf viel Lesen, der kann sich die tägliche Auskunft des DWD mal zu Gemüte führen:
> Regionenwetter-aktuell
> ausgegeben vom Nationalen Warnzentrum in Offenbach am Freitag, 22.10.2010, 11:30 Uhr
> 
> ...



Was musch Du e Zeit han...


----------



## Dämon__ (22. Oktober 2010)

Was seit ihr alle bekloppt  ist doch egal wann es Regnet, wir fahren auf jeden Fall.:cool

Hier ist übrigens der Start.


----------



## michael.sc (22. Oktober 2010)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Was musch Du e Zeit han...


 
@MW:...aber nur tagsüber...abends auf den Trails geht dann permanent das Handy...wobei das auch Verehrerinen sein könnten! 


...bin morgen wohl auch am Start...ist ja fast eine Familienausfahrt!...oder die Saisonabschlussfahrt für 10.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (22. Oktober 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Was seit ihr alle bekloppt


Das kann ich nur bestätigen 

Bis morjen
(wenn mir viel Zeit bleibt (und wann ist das schon) komm ich mem Bike rüber, dann sag ich aber hier früh genug Bescheid zwecks eventueller MFGs )
Gruß
Roland


----------



## HardRock07 (22. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute. Bin morgen auch am Start. 

Hab nur mal ne dumme Frage:

Hat eventuell jemand nen Helm für mich? Ich hab meinen ja nach GIRO geschickt, zwecks Crashreplacement... Hab jetzt nur noch meine Full-Face Murmel hier, die hält zwar schön warm, aber zum Tourenfahren ist das Ding nix  .

MfG Manu


----------



## Tobilas (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab hier noch nen Casco rumliegen, denn bring ich mal mit, Manu.
Gruß
Roland


----------



## HardRock07 (23. Oktober 2010)

Danke Tobi. Das After-Tour-Weizen geht auf mich  .

man sieht sich !


----------



## michael.sc (23. Oktober 2010)

...gudd wars!!!...ein großes Dankeschön an das Orgateam!


----------



## Klausoleum (23. Oktober 2010)

War mal wieder einfach toll... Und der Regen ist dank viel Peddimismus auch ausgeblieben ;-) 

Hab am Anfang aber vor lauter Körner den Weg nicht mehr gesehen ^^
Aber jeder wird mit zunehmender Strecke ruhiger ^^ 


Fazit: PRIIIIMMMMAAAA 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pessimismus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardRock07 (23. Oktober 2010)

Von mir auch nen Dickes danke !
Hab zwar abgekürzt  , aber war trotzdem schön mit der Truppe zu fahren.


----------



## Octopuse300 (23. Oktober 2010)

Schöne Tour mit angenehmer Gesellschaft.
Vielen Dank an die Organisatoren!


----------



## Theo1 (23. Oktober 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> War mal wieder einfach toll... Und der Regen ist dank viel Peddimismus auch ausgeblieben ;-)
> 
> Hab am Anfang aber vor lauter Körner den Weg nicht mehr gesehen ^^
> Aber jeder wird mit zunehmender Strecke ruhiger ^^
> ...



Warum Körner 
Ich hab nix gesehn  und Manu ist auch wieder Heil zurück.
Bei den Temperaturen wars mal wieder schön mit so vielen Leuten auf Strecke zu gehn. Und die Nachsorge in der Hütte war auch Prima.

Merci Theo


----------



## Dämon__ (23. Oktober 2010)

Hat mal wieder alles gepasst.

Hier noch die Billa.


----------



## HardRock07 (24. Oktober 2010)

Die northshore und die Freeride - Strecke musste mir ma VOR nem Feierabenbier zeigen  .


----------



## WarndtBiker (25. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

war ne schöne tour mit netten Leuten...was will man mehr


----------

